# what's with the beans...



## coquille (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I love dried beans but..everytime I cook them and leave them they turn really hard. Useally this happens  when I cook them in more than just water, like when i add sugar or soja or stuff like that. 
Any bright ideas?? :roll:


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2004)

How DO you leave them? In the refrig? On the counter? Are they still warm? Are they covered? How long does it take for them to get hard?
Thanks.


----------



## scott123 (Apr 17, 2004)

It's best to cook beans in nothing but water.  Also, if you suspect the beans have been sitting on the shelf for a while, soak them longer - a lot longer.  24 hours refrigerated.


----------



## coquille (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks scott,
But what's the chemistry part . I find it odd that a perfectly well cooked bean can turn hard again in 10 minutes just because you add some things to make it taste beter... :roll:


----------

